
Electropocalypse – iPad App to learn electronics hands-on - miles
http://stratolab.com/electropocalypse/
======
miles
Windows and OS X ports also available.

The author, Winston Wolff, credits[1] The Incredible Machine[2] and Rocky's
Boots[3] as inspirations - many HN readers will probably remember or enjoy
these puzzle-solving games.

[1] [http://stratolab.com/misc/learning-
games/](http://stratolab.com/misc/learning-games/)

[2] [http://www.myabandonware.com/game/the-incredible-
machine-1mg](http://www.myabandonware.com/game/the-incredible-machine-1mg)

[3] [http://www.myabandonware.com/game/rockys-boots-
cp](http://www.myabandonware.com/game/rockys-boots-cp)

